# PRP, 9 stages of HELL



## LCS (Mar 12, 2015)

My partner applied for his Pemanent Residence Visa at VFS in March 2015. 22 months later, we have finally managed to ascertain that it is at STAGE 2 of 9 STAGES.
Does anyone know what this means, i.e. what are stages 1 to 9?


----------



## romrom (Oct 12, 2016)

LCS said:


> My partner applied for his Pemanent Residence Visa at VFS in March 2015. 22 months later, we have finally managed to ascertain that it is at STAGE 2 of 9 STAGES.
> Does anyone know what this means, i.e. what are stages 1 to 9?


Love the post title ahahah
I personally don't know what are the stages but I would love to find it out too
i am also waiting for my prp, 16 months already


----------



## denushka (Apr 22, 2015)

hi guys, i in the same boat 13 months waiting on Pr , 7 months on PR appeal after silly rejection reason. can you tell me how you find out what stage you are at? i call VFs and they just read the tracking results which just acknowledge Pr submission dispatch to Home affairs from VFS? do you contact someone at home affairs and if so can i get those details to also follow up on my application?
thank you in advance


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

LCS said:


> My partner applied for his Pemanent Residence Visa at VFS in March 2015. 22 months later, we have finally managed to ascertain that it is at STAGE 2 of 9 STAGES.
> Does anyone know what this means, i.e. what are stages 1 to 9?


After months of incessant follow ups and loads of annoyance I finally got an email response in November 2016 that my son's PRP is at stage 1 of 9. I'm also curious about these 'stages'. I suspect that they just tell you that to pacify you but will follow up again soon cos they said I should follow up in 8 weeks if I haven't received any notification of an outcome :fingerscrossed:


----------



## LCS (Mar 12, 2015)

Bwixie said:


> After months of incessant follow ups and loads of annoyance I finally got an email response in November 2016 that my son's PRP is at stage 1 of 9. I'm also curious about these 'stages'. I suspect that they just tell you that to pacify you but will follow up again soon cos they said I should follow up in 8 weeks if I haven't received any notification of an outcome :fingerscrossed:



Hi Bwixie,
Who emailed you on the progress through the stages, was it Carol Maredi? I have since November tried to get another status update from her, but she ignores my emails. Anyone else had any luck?


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

LCS said:


> Hi Bwixie,
> Who emailed you on the progress through the stages, was it Carol Maredi? I have since November tried to get another status update from her, but she ignores my emails. Anyone else had any luck?


It was a Sylvia something. The communication or lack thereof on their end is very annoying!!


----------



## 1395193 (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi,

Did you get an email from them stating this and when exactly was this message given to you?



Bwixie said:


> It was a Sylvia something. The communication or lack thereof on their end is very annoying!!


----------



## 1395193 (Jan 17, 2017)

Am observing too!



denushka said:


> hi guys, i in the same boat 13 months waiting on Pr , 7 months on PR appeal after silly rejection reason. can you tell me how you find out what stage you are at? i call VFs and they just read the tracking results which just acknowledge Pr submission dispatch to Home affairs from VFS? do you contact someone at home affairs and if so can i get those details to also follow up on my application?
> thank you in advance


----------



## sp2801 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi, I have got similar response from Joyce in Nov that mine and my son's PR application is in stage 1 of 9 stages and I should follow up in 8 - 10 weeks if I don't receive outcome. I have been mailing again since last 2 weeks and no response now. Clueless again.


----------

